# Facebook T-Shirt giveaway....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For those of you who have been following, not that I NEED to prove anything to anyone but since some people want to be jerks bout it here's the org. post I made










So ya'll cant clearly see I said RANDOM FAN not the 1000th would get it........................


Try to do something nice and everyone just wants to complain about it. So, I can solve that. No more free stuff on facebook.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Man!!! Someone always has to screw up good stuff!!! Hate to hear that


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I'm no.999 need 1 more!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i know right i was waiting to win a shirt and now no more


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I"ll still do them occasionally, just probably will do them on here from now on. I was trying to reach out & do a little PR other places like facebook etc..... but... 

The guy who was 1000th got pissed and "unliked" us b/c he didnt get the shirt. haha... Whatever. Then I had to ban his buddy b/c he posted on the wall that I was a jerk and I sucked b/c his buddy didnt get the shirt..... REALLY??? lol yeah....

The guy who did win still hasnt contacted me yet so... if he doesnt, I'll give it to someone here.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe I can win it on here!! LOL You are doing a GREAT job with this site and fb page in my opinion!! Sometimes you just cant fix stupid people!!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

No matter what you do, no matter what you build and no matter what the freebie 
someone will show their true colors and screw things up. 

It's called a freebie for a reason. It's a gift to someone so the giving party can show their appreciation and in this case without playing favorites.

Well unless it's to a lazy bum sitting on the porch watching life go by. Then it's called a Government handout.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha @ wcs :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

just curious.. how was the random fan chosen?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I scrolled through the fan list and whoever was the first person I saw w/ a brute in their profile pic was the winner.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nice.. that's when I hate having the last name that starts with W... LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol next time I'll start from the bottom. I think the fan list is in alph. order by first name though...


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

better change my profile pic to a brute id win since my name start wit an A and my last starts wit a B ahaha


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

next time dont make it like a shirt just do some stickers or sumthin a koozie sumthin like that most ppl freak for free t shirts


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

whoop an i was the 1000 fan lol now only if i could b the lucky random one picked would be awesome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you were the 1000th the second time haha!!! 

Yeah but shirts are better. Any site can give free stickers.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I come for the good info and great ideas I get here , worth way more than a T-shirt


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah well they have created an anti-MIMB Facebook haha! They must all be 8 years old.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well thats good , will give all the brainless people a page to follow lol , I'll just stay here .


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

wolf_36 said:


> I come for the good info and great ideas I get here , worth way more than a T-shirt


Agreed! I really haven't looked at the service manual, I just look for an answer here.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats to Josh Dyer!!!!!!!! The winner! Shirt will be mailed asap.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I scrolled through the fan list and whoever was the first person I saw w/ a brute in their profile pic was the winner.


Got something against RZR 900s? :wtf1:


lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i was gonna say.. some people without brutes try to contribute to the site too... :hater::buttkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol yeah yeah...


----------

